# Will snails eat eggs/fry



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I have been overrun in my 29 gallon Similis tank with snails. I'm not sure what kind, but they are small, not bigger than a pencil eraser. There are hundreds that I keep picking out 20-30 at a time. I wanted to try a planted set up with my old salt water tank and lights. Plants are well, just snails everywhere. I have 5 Similis and 3 babies of various sizes. I saw 5 fry on a past spawn, but they seem to have dissappeared.. I saw a tiny baby today, but only one. Any ideas? Are the snails eating eggs and or babies? I'm looking into assasin snails or just redoing the whole tank.


----------



## BioG (Oct 12, 2008)

Some snails will eat eggs. What shape are the snail shells? They're most likely Malaysian Trumpet snails or rams horn (Rams are the worst!). I suggest you buy a single "yo-yo Loach". It should be about 5-8 bucks and it'll take a month or so to eat every one of the unwelcomed guests. When you get rid of them use nerite snails which will clear out all your algae, can't breed in freshwater and will eat all the stuff other snails would thus outcompeting them. You'll have to get rid of the loach if you want more similis as they will eat the eggs too.

Tip: The less you feed the tank, the more snails the loach will eat. Try and feed the similis without overfeeding them as loaches pickup excess food lying around


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

O.K. Did some research. They are pond snails.


----------



## Jago (Oct 5, 2007)

Just cut way back on the feedings and let the snail population get in check, they're harmless. A loach would probably really upset the similis and would likely be chased off the bottom where it would be most comfortable. Wouldn't be surprised if a loach, even with their nasty spines, would be badgered to death buy the shellies.

You can also put a slice of sweet potato or zucchini on a small dish in the tank and leave it over night. Pull it out in the morning with snails attached.


----------



## BioG (Oct 12, 2008)

WADR Loaches never hurt my Similis when deployed for snail murder. Even if the loach dies, whoopty doo! $5 down the drain.

Personally I like loaches for snail control because given enough time they'll get them all. That way you don't have to "manage" the problem yourself.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Compromise...I may move the Similis, then deploy the loach, then reintroduce the Similis.. 

Thanks for the input guys!


----------



## BioG (Oct 12, 2008)

good plan... Be careful to give them new shells when you move them to their new location as snail babies can be very tiny.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Yes, Thats the plan!! Thought about boilling the shells I remove from the snail tank.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I had luck with soaking tank decor in a hydrogen peroxide solution in a bucket during water changes.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks DJRansome.. That killed the snails?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I was trying to get the egg clusters. It would sizzle the snails...I'm a wimp so I try to pick them all off first and they went in a clove oil/water solution and into the freezer.


----------

